
Should I work at Tesla/SpaceX or Microsoft/Google? - throwzzzaway
I&#x27;m a new grad who some experience with both low level software and some backend systems. I have to choose between Tesla&#x2F;SpaceX and Microsoft&#x2F;Google (one of each) and I&#x27;m really torn. I lack the wisdom to understand the long term implications of my choice, and both seem really great.<p>On one hand, Tesla&#x2F;SpaceX are growing rapidly and changing the world. Meanwhile, Microsoft&#x2F;Google have talented engineers and great culture with excellent pay, perks, and benefits as well as a strong learning environment and a manageable workload. Additionally, Microsoft&#x2F;Google translate well into other job opportunities down the road, as their brands are very strong and their engineers are known to be very capable.<p>I feel that Tesla&#x2F;SpaceX aren&#x27;t as software focused (Google basically wrote the book on modern day distributed computing), so I&#x27;m worried that, while I&#x27;ll have more responsibility and impactful work here, I may not be as strong technically in the future.<p>However, I feel that I&#x27;m underestimating the benefits of the growth that Tesla&#x2F;SpaceX are experiencing. I&#x27;m afraid of missing out on great opportunities that these companies can offer.<p>What does HN think about this choice? What would you do?
======
vvijay03
I think these are all great choices, and you really cannot go wrong with any
one of these choices.

Some things to help you decide:

\- Look at the team you will be working with. "Tesla" sounds exciting.
"Writing device drivers for USB components for cars" does not. The team
matters. Which team is most exciting?

\- Look at your immediate manager. Does he/she seem like a person you would
enjoy working with?

\- Look at the other members of the team. People you can learn from? People
you can get along with?

Good luck!

~~~
throwzzzaway
At Tesla/SpaceX, I would be working on an extremely exciting project.

I haven't been matched with a team at Google yet, but Google offers a lot of
flexibility in location and project, so there are plenty of possibilities. I
am an undergraduate though, so research heavy projects are unlikely.

------
onion2k
There is no wrong answer. They're both good companies that'll help your career
immensely. Pick the one you want to work for most.

------
nwrk
Haha, please don't be naive.

In both cases you will be in excel spreadsheet under column 'resource'.

Open you eyes!

